# Alumacraft MV2072 SC Gut Wetter Ostseetauglich?



## Blackburn (1. Februar 2015)

Hi,

ich habe mittlerweile einiges herum gelesen.
Ich möchte ein Boot fürs 50% Karpfenangeln auf Baggerseen und der Elbe. Ich will auf dem Boot übernachten. Daher will ich auch die Größe.

Ich habe mir folgendes ausgesucht http://www.alumacraft.com/Alumacraft-Boat.php?id=38

Es soll so genutzt werden 
http://www.technostrat.fr/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/P-C530-BArque-PEche-AR.JPG

http://www.technostrat.fr/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/IMG_0141-300x225.jpg

In den anderen 50% nutze ich das Boot zum Vertikalangeln bzw Jerken. Wegen der Abdrift, was ohne einem Deep V Kiel sicher sein wird, mache ich mir wegen dem I Pilots keine Sorgen.

Das Boot möchte ich aber auch sehr gern bei Wind bis zu 15kts auf dem Booden oder der Ostsee in Küstennähe bis ca 1mp entfernt im Urlaub nutzen. Auch den Rhein oder die Donau von Hafen zu Hafen mal entlang, wäre als Urlaub sehr schön mit dem Boot.

An das Boot soll ein 60 PS Motor um auf ca 40km/h oder mehr zu kommen. 
Ausgeben will ich ohne Motor, Trailer und sonstigem Equipment um die 20 Tausend Euro.

Für meine eigentlichen Ansprüche ist es ideal...halt so ein bekloppter Karpfenfreak...aber geht es auch für kurze Tripps auf die Ostsee?

Immerhin wiegt es 520kg und ist 6,1m lang. Leider hat es nur eine Seitenhöhe von ca 60cm und Spiegelhöhe von ca 50cm. Reicht das? Durch den Modifizierten V Runpf, sollte es Wellen schon mal besser als normale JonBoote brechen. Immerhin sind diese http://www.aluminiumjon.nl/de/jon622-de auch für das Isslemeer ausgelegt. Das war übrigens mein Top Favourit, ist aber wegen dem fehlenden V Rumpf ausgeschieden.
Auch die Bay Boote sind nicht erkennbar anders gestaltet http://www.alumacraftdeutschland.de/bay series.htm
Nur die Höhe ist minimal mehr.
Was meint ihr? Ist es Ostsee und Rhein tauglich? Ist auch das Jon622 für beides tauglich? Macht der V Rumpf an dem Jon wirklich etwas aus?


----------



## -Lukas- (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Alumacraft MV2072 SC Gut Wetter Ostseetauglich?*

Schönes Boot, tolles Thema. 

Wo kommst du genau her?

Habe ein ähnliches Nutzungsprofil, jedoch steht das Karpfenangeln im Hintergrund, das mache ich eher vom Land. Bin zu 80 Prozent auf Elbe und Seen zum Vertikal- und Wurfangeln und zu 20 Prozent auf der Ostsee zum Dorschangeln unterwegs. Aber will mein Boot auch sehr viel zum Baden und als Spaßboot nutzen.

Deshalb habe ich ich für ein recht hochbordiges Konsolenboot entschieden. Ist mit einem 30 PS Viertakter motorisiert.

Ich sehe es auf den Bildern nicht genau, jedoch ist das V doch nicht durchgehend auf dem kompletten Kiel, oder? Das dürfte auf Bodden und Ostsee doch recht ungemütlich werde, wenn die Welle etwas höher ist. 

Ich denke der Kompromiss zwischen Ostsee, Vertikalangeln und Karpfenangeln dürfte recht schwierig werden. 

Fürs Karpfenangeln ist natürlich ein Boot Richtung Wallerboot top, zum Vertikalangeln wird es auch gehen. Aber ich glaube auf einem Boot komplett ohne V-Kiel wirst du wenig Spaß bei Wellen auf Ostsee und größeren Seen machen.

Das Problem ist, ich denke keiner hier fährt das Alumacraft.Deshalb kann dir auch keiner sagen, wie es wirklich bei Welle fährt. Prinzipiell fahren die Amis ja auch auf riesigen Gewässern damit rum.

Hast du dir schonmal die Deep-V Modelle angeschaut? Ist da nichts dabei, wo genug Platz fürs Karpfenangeln bleibt?


----------

